# RecipeDB - Cascade Ale No Chill



## beerbog (25/12/10)

Cascade Ale No Chill  Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes No chilled into a cube, all hop additions added 20 mins to, ie 40 mins and at whirlpool. 0 min addition is a dry hop into keg with a lower alpha of cascade. IBU at 33, ABV 4.95 & EBC 15. 16 litres into cube diluted to about 20 or 21 into fermentor. OG of current undiluted one is 1064, so maybe dilute a bit more.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      5.067 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt    0.331 kg JWM Crystal 140    0.331 kg JWM Wheat Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      20 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 20mins)    20 g Centennial (Pellet, 10.0AA%, 20mins)    20 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 0mins)    18 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 60mins)       Yeast     11 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale       Misc     0.5 tablet Whirfloc         21L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.065 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.016 (calc)   Bitterness 31.5 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 6.38%   Colour 21 EBC   Batch Size 21L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Conditioning 1 days


----------



## Wolfman (6/2/12)

Whats would the mash temp on this one?


----------

